# Purina ONE smart blend?



## hedgehoggirl (May 5, 2012)

Anyone think Purina ONE smartBLEND indoor advantage adult is good?
Anyone use that with there hedgehogs?

God bless


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Here is a list of ingredients:

Ingredients
Turkey, brewers rice, corn gluten meal, poultry by-product meal, soybean meal, whole grain corn, fish meal, dried yeast, powdered cellulose, soy protein isolate, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), soybean hulls, animal liver flavor, phosphoric acid, caramel color, salt, calcium carbonate, dried spinach, potassium chloride, choline chloride, taurine, Vitamin E supplement, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite. I-4188

It has turkey first which is good, but it then had corn then by products neither of which are good.
Also it has 38% protien which is to high for hedgehogs, to high of protien can cause liver damage.


----------



## hedgehoggirl (May 5, 2012)

I was thinking about mixing this in with another food. what would this be good to mix with? Any other food lower in protein to even it out? I am really fond of Blue buffalo by the way.
Or can you think of some other small bags to mixmix that can equal up to $30?

Thanks for all your help Nikki!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

even in a mix id say its to high,


----------



## hedgehoggirl (May 5, 2012)

What would be 3 good mixes to equal around 20 pounds and not be too expensive.
I may have some extra money coming in but not sure yet so may be a little bankable on price. thanks


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

Solid Gold Katz-n-Flocken (Lamb) 4 lbs - $9.89 
Blue Buffalo Spa Select Weight Control (Chicken) 3 lbs - $9.99
Authority® Sensitive Solutions (Turkey) 8 lbs - $12.99

15 lbs for $32.96. That's the cheapest you will get for good foods. 

But you still need to add kitten formula on top of that for the moms/babies. Protein needs to be under 34%.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2018)

*I'm looking for a choice of a good priced cat food*

I can find at all stores? Not pet stores only or feed stores.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

This thread is 6 years old, please start your own thread with your question.


----------

